# Oh Yeah Baby!



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

ALL YOUR BASE ARE BELONG TO US!

We got new skin. 

Victory is ours!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nice!!!


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Hawt


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Awesome. :clap:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Looks good.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

:rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: 

Thanks to the mods for getting us a skin!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

sometimes I wish our team colors were more than just red and white.... I personally think the Blazers and Raptors skin seem much cooler

But ah well, still feel good to finally have our team colors


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> ALL YOUR BASE ARE BELONG TO US!
> 
> We got new skin.
> 
> Victory is ours!


Somebody set up us the bomb!

And its about damn time. I still wish we had the Gold, White, and Red colors though


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

this is a good week for the board. first i become a mod and now this. :bsmile:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Sweetness!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Now, if we could change the slogan of the forum...:biggrin:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

we look so much more modern and less bland


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yao Mania said:


> sometimes I wish our team colors were more than just red and white.... I personally think the Blazers and Raptors skin seem much cooler
> 
> But ah well, still feel good to finally have our team colors


We should bring back some Gold. We'd be like the only team with Red and Gold since Atlanta is turning all Team USA.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

oooooooooooooh shiny!! Very nice!


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Very nice, indeed.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

hmm...looks pretty damn good


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey CbobbyB is back! I haven't seen you for a while.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> Hey CbobbyB is back! I haven't seen you for a while.


I was on my fake vacation..but now im back and ready for Houston Rockets [and SA Spurs] basketball! lol


----------

